# My entry level gear



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

I had to start somewhere. Here is the list of components I have in my possession.

The Onkyo 606 http://www.us.onkyo.com/model.cfm?m=TX-SR606&class=Receiver&p=i

The Samsung PN50A550 http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/...pe=televisions&subtype=plasmatv&model_cd=PN50

Sony dvd player http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665393601 Not a blu-ray but it will have to suffice until I get one.

Polk Audio T-15 for front and surrounds http://www.polkaudio.com/homeaudio/rtm/index.php?s=t15

Sony center http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665089826
Can't wait to change this one out.

Besides cabling, the sub.
Energy ESW-8 http://www.energy-speakers.com/na-en/products/esw-8-overview/

In the process of modeling the mach5 15.2.2


----------

